# IH 856 PTO helo



## mrsherlock (Dec 13, 2012)

I am looking to buying a IH 856. during test drive could not get PTO to engage. I assume the lever to the left of the seat that goes down to the PTO is suspose to engage it. Or am I suspose to do something else to make it work. I was told the PTO was worked on in the amount of $1600, The current owner has never used the tractor as it was his dads . Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## cyrush (Apr 20, 2010)

There are 2 builds of 856 tractor ??? One is a USA design and build the other design is European, built in Germany, France and latterly U/K.

Which one do you have??

Where are you located??


----------



## mrsherlock (Dec 13, 2012)

I do not know build location. I am in Colorado Fort Collins area north of Denver. I assume The build is U.S. Where would the indication be? Data Plate?

I saw in a video that the rod out by the PTO must go up to engage the PTO. The handle by the PTO is broken and does nothing (metal rod is twisted off), the lever inside the cab that moves the rod into the PTO is working. When I was with the tractor I thought the rod went down to engage and found out it was the opposite. from the video. In either case nothing happens. I can turn the PTO shaft with a screwdriver though.


----------



## mrsherlock (Dec 13, 2012)

*Fixed*

Well I went to the local tractor shop and they had one apart that was just like mine. Seems the 1000/540 pto is a unit including pump and clutches. The pump has a pickup tube that has a seal where the pickup tube goes into the pump. If the Oil is lower than the seal you get air and when est 5 gal of oil is added to top off the oil level the pump pickup is covered in oil and the PTO works well. The fix is cheap but the labor is big. The first challenge is draining the 20 gallons of oil then there are only 4 or 6 bolts to take out and the unit comes out. Then there are two bolts that hold the pickup tube to the pump. Remove them and the seal is replace . Put it all together. TTFN (Ta Ta For Now)


----------

